# Topics > Books >  Book "Learn Quantum Computing with Python and IBM Quantum Experience: A hands-on introduction to quantum computing and writing your own quantum programs with Python", Robert Sutor, 2020

## Airicist

pyqml.com

Book "Learn Quantum Computing with Python and IBM Quantum Experience: A hands-on introduction to quantum computing and writing your own quantum programs with Python", Robert Sutor, 2020 on Amazon

----------


## Airicist

Article "This Changes The Way You “See” Quantum Computing"
Exploring The Quantum Observer Effect

by Frank Zickert
October 20, 2020

----------

